# Stereo Saved From the Garbage !!!!!



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Its just not records saved now its an old component set, A Sears Electronics Professional Series amp and "Stereo" Tuner.
Saved it last night from going out in some ones' garbage (it was sitting on their front porch).
Took the covers off and cleaned everything this morning and fired it up with some small speakers my son has and everything works.
Now to continue the quest for speakers and a record player.
I'll post some pics when I have more time. It's off to Milton to pick up my daughter's new (to her) car.

Mark


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Amazing what people throw out when there is a new form of technology. I picked up a Toshiba suround sound system with CD changer and 4 Cerwin Vega Speakers. All works like new at the side of the road. A young couple were spring cleaning and had a small home.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

I know I seem to see a lot more of that these days.
There are some speakers on Kijiji that I am going to follow up on this week.
Here are some pics of the stereo.

Mark
Front View


Rear View


Inside the Receiver


Inside the Power Supply


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

nice score! too bad I wasn't home today to read this post earlier.
I'm 17 min's up the road from milton. I have an extra pair of speakers
we could have probably done a deal on.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

With today's technology they could fit all those components on 3 sq. inches. I have 3 mid 70's Sansui receivers and a whole bunch of old Radio Shack speakers.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I would have grabbed that if I saw it.

Nice score.

Enjoy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We are planning on moving and so my wife and I went through our house discussing what we are going to dispose of, give away and sell. One of the things was a 5 CD disk changing stereo with double cassette players. There is nothing wrong with it but we don't use it anymore since we have other smaller, easier to use players. I guess it's the sign or sound of the times.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Yea laristotle that's too bad you weren't home. I am in Milton occasionally as my sister lives just above Milton.
I know there are some speakers for sale on the St. Catharines Kijiji. I have to go to the Pen Centre tomorrow for passports so I may see if I can score a pair then.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

ha! small world. we were visiting my sister in-law who lives two blocks from the 
pen. if don't find what you're looking for, PM me the next time you're milton way.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice! I still kick myself for 'donating' a vintage Marantz amp a few years back to the Goodwill. Just wasn't using it and at the time, no real market for them. Now, could easily get $300-400 for it. Oh well, hopefully they got some cash for it @ Goodwill and helped them.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

I used to have Marantz equipment back in the day and got rid if it. Wish I still had it now :frown-new:

laristotle I will keep you in mind if I don't find anything in the next while.

Mark


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Short Circuit said:


> I used to have Marantz equipment back in the day and got rid if it. Wish I still had it now :frown-new:
> 
> laristotle I will keep you in mind if I don't find anything in the next while.
> 
> Mark


Years ago my wife-at-the-time wanted to trash my 2220B that I'd had since the early 70's. Thankfully I hung on to it and now I use it daily. What an awesome unit. I still love the blue lights and spinnin' that gyro!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

since you guys are bringing up marantz stuff in a garbage find thread-
was doing laundry at the laundromat, went out for a smoke.
saw a pile of stuff at the curb 20 feet over.
found a marantz sr 2000.
everything works fine, ive been using it something like 4 years.
not sure where it sits compared to other marantz recievers, but i love it.
like this-










one thing about living where i do- people throw out a lot of computer stuff.
i have literally picked a pc out of the trash, plugged it in, checked it out, loaded a new os on it, then sold it for $100 or thereabouts.
a number of times in fact.

two nights ago i found a trek hybrid road bike, all in pieces.
missing the rims, but all the gears and brakes etc are there in a bag.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I would have grabbed those too...if not for the house, then for the shop


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice save Fraser !!! It looks like the same receiver I used to have.
The Trek bike is an interesting find too.
I guess some people don't really know the value of these things, whether it be for money or nostalgia.

Mark


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I live across from a park and I keep having people 'gift' me tube tv's. The ones they don't leave on the curb of the park, they leave on my curb. Cheap bastages don't want to spring for disposal? Wish someone would leave an old Bryston or Princeton some day.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

fraser said:


> since you guys are bringing up marantz stuff in a garbage find thread-
> was doing laundry at the laundromat, went out for a smoke.
> saw a pile of stuff at the curb 20 feet over.
> found a marantz sr 2000.
> ...


Nice! For free, you can't complain. The SR line are not the most sought after Marantz receivers. The mid-70's stuff is what is always getting top dollar. Still, I'd take it!


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

I have been busy with my stereo endevours as of late.
I managed to pick up a pair of Lloyds H045 speakers, a Sansui P-L51 turntable, a Sony TC-RX410 cassette player and a Teac V-40 cassette player
The turntable's linear tracking did not work, which ended up with the drive motor needing some oil on the brass bushing and the Teac cassette player needs a belt kit.
I was in The Source in Dunnville yesterday for some RCA jacks and there is a second hand store across the street so over I went and came out with 2 Scorpions LPs :smile-new:
Today Mrs. Circuit and myself went to a flea market in St. Catharines and I bough 4 more albums there. Two Elton John, 1 Eagles and 1 Huey Lewis.
That flea market is a gold mine for records and I could have spent a lot more time there going through all of them if I would have been there by myself.
Next time..................

laristotle , I still have room for another pair of speakers if I can ever make my way up to Milton.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

nice! that teac is very similar to mine. 
the speakers will be here waiting.
nice start to your album collection.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks
I can see this becoming an obsession, both collecting albums and gear !!!!!!

Mark


----------

